# How I got whiplash



## NicoleLJ (Sep 23, 2005)

Read my first post "I am back" to find out about me getting it. Anyway we were at the one of the Ontario airports unloading our stuff from the back of our friends big van. It is one of the ones with a top hatch and then two doors on the bottom. Well the lifts or what ever they are called are gone are on them so they use a board to hold it up. well the the board slipped out while I was under there and landed right on my neck.

It hurt. Really hurt. But only for about 20 so I thought I was ok. This was 11 at night. Which was the only time our frienk could drop us off. I felt so bad for her because she had beed doing us this favor and of course I have to go and get hurt, Anyway, By about 3am the paim started to come back but not just in my neck. Down my spine, into my head, and shoulders. At first it was mild. Even when we boarded it was bareable. But 20 minutes from landing It became so intense I could hardly handly and I asked for an ambulance to meet us at the gate. Good thing I am on Aish, All is covered. 

They did all they could to make me comfortable. But Got me and hubby and Sheena off first. They had a wheel chair waiting for us and after every finished un boardinging they they started to push me forward. While Sheena decided to help, And started to pull. The parametic said said she was oulling so hard she was pulling her too. So I told her to just give me left and right directions so Sheena knows when to turn. THe lady couldn't believe how strong she was. 

Any Sheena and I both got into the ambulance and Sneena was well behaved and did as she should by allowing the proffesionals to work with me and she just relax. They let me know it was most likely really bad soft tissue and mussle damage and whip lash and gave me two choices. Go to a hospital in Calgary where I know no one and would most likely freak out and the wait that day were really long or, sign a form promising to see my doctor as soon as soon as I got home. I choose the last one. Which as agong but worth it, Sinch I was in so much pain walking was even harder then usual. So hubby asked if Sheena could come in. Many doctors work there which is why I never asked, Well they all must have said yes because Sheena got to got to go to the clinic for the first and is now welcome each time I come. 

I was X-rayed and my doctor diagnosed me with sever whiplash. So along with all my other meds that drug me the T-3 will too. Oh joy,NOT!!!.

Anyway I am so proud of my girl. That I just had to share,
Nicole & Sheena PSD


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

That is so awsome! You might be groggy, but I can tell you are beaming from ear to ear!!


----------

